# Halo 3



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 24, 2007)

Greetings:

Halo 3 comes out midnight tonight. Who is getting it?

-CH


----------



## Davidius (Sep 24, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Halo 3 comes out midnight tonight. Who is getting it?
> 
> -CH



I'd like to get it soon!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 24, 2007)

Were expecting a line of about 1000 to be at the mall where I do securirty. I will be sleeping though.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 24, 2007)

All you rich young people with your Xbox 360s and your newfangled gadgets!!!

Mumblemumblemumble.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 24, 2007)

I have it reserved, not going in at Midnight though.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 24, 2007)

I just got a work order for my 360. It just sits there saying it is reading a disc. So I will be getting it in a few weeks upon the return of my 360. Actually I don't play it at all. But my three boys do.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 25, 2007)

*I do what I must....*

to save the Universe (non-biblically of course)...so yes, I will get it tomorrow, and my son and I will embark on the first mission together!.....YES!!!!!!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 25, 2007)

My brother and one of his friends are at GameStop right now - and they've been waiting there for 4-5 hours!


----------



## ANT (Sep 25, 2007)

My friend called me @ 4:30 this morning ... He said that he was watching the news and in just 4 & 1/2 hours (from midnight til 4:30am) this game has already made 150 million dollars ... WOW


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 25, 2007)

My brother and I just beat the game...I must say, it was very impressive! The new additions to the gameplay were nice, but even more significant was the concluding development of the complex storyline.


----------



## ANT (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW! I know you are tired right now. That's amazing you beat it so quickly!


----------



## jsup (Sep 25, 2007)

Getting it at midnight was great!!! Until I overslept for work.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 25, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Halo 3 comes out midnight tonight. Who is getting it?
> 
> -CH



Wow! It's a good thing this didn't come out at midnight on Saturday night (Sunday morning) or we would have had a whole long thread on whether Calvin would have stood in line to buy Halo 3 on the Sabbath!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi:

I am going to pick it up in about 20 minutes - and play it for about 2 hours. I like to take my time, and not rush through it.

By the way, I heard that www.halowars.com is coming out sometime next year. It is a Real Time Strategy based on the Halo universe - looks pretty good.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 25, 2007)

I just picked up my copy. Boy would I love to play with a bunch of calvies! Let's get some FRs going. My gamertag is fivesolas ... lol, go figure.


----------



## govols (Sep 25, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings:
> ...





Doug, you're going to  for that one.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings:
> ...


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 25, 2007)

Bumpity bump, because Halo 3 deserves it.


----------



## jsup (Sep 25, 2007)

Reformed Baptist said:


> I just picked up my copy. Boy would I love to play with a bunch of calvies! Let's get some FRs going. My gamertag is fivesolas ... lol, go figure.



I hope you were joking about the fivesolas. If not, it's going to be hilarious seeing "fivesolas stuck you" and "fivesolas beat you down". There's nothing spiritual about my gamertag. I'm 

Mr BoPeep

if any of you want to play tonight.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 25, 2007)

*Spaaace Janitor*

will be cleaning the universe of evil this evening as well...after warming up through a level or two!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2007)

I just rented it until I can pick it up Friday.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 25, 2007)

Can't wait to play.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2007)

egh...

Not a bad game by ANY stretch of the imagination, but it's just more of the same with better graphics and new weapons/vehicles. If that's all you want you'll love it. I actually think Bioshock is more fun than this.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to show how utterly clueless I am about some things, I had to google Halo. All this time I thought it had to do with some kind of analysis of halogen chemistry, maybe like hydrogen iodide collisions with electron beams or something. I also thought maybe it was a TV series about Catholic saints. 

Utterly, irredeemably clueless.


----------

